# need help finding a (good) squat name



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I need help with finding a squat name for my recently built squat(the one in the realistic squat thread), but I don't know what type of names squat have?
Help will be appreciated.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Being basically space dwarves, they would have some dwarfy names. Some ideas for you to use or brainstorm with:

Thurgrim
Havelgor
Galimir
Dalvurth

So, basically, Dwarfy names. Sort of like how Eldar have Elven names and humans have Roman names.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's an interesting dwarven name generator:
http://www.seventhsanctum.com/generate.php?Genname=dwarfnamer

My clicks got me:
Bak Wyrmfighter
Giheli Lightvictor
Ghor Axebreaker


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

try also looking up ancient Danish names. Could go very well with Squats without sounding to cheezy or fantasiful


----------



## pops101 (Dec 4, 2009)

pretty much just reserch dwarfs, you coud even bye the dwarf army book


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Dont know if this will helps you - but heres some official GW Squat Names:-

Magnus Ulfang

"Mad" Grund Deepson

Ragnan Mograk

Dimron Starag

Garnil Hullson

Warmaster Gorun

Private Brokk

Private Haakon


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

how about 

om nom nom tyranid says tasty

on a more serious note

terek hargrem


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Back when i was goign to make a Dawrf WHF army i settled on the following name for my Thane.


Gigan Redanvil



The advice i always give regarding names...follow this link:

http://www.babycenter.com/baby-names?intcmp=Nav_Global_babynaming_babynamefind&pn=BC Homepage

it is for baby center.com ( i know, bear with me). You can type in the actual name or the names MEANING (ie: looking for a name that means "warrior"?) and also the origin. very handy. I used this for naming all of the segreants and ICs in my Crimson Fist army (mostly used spanish and mayan names)


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!! I now have some idea's where to start. When I have thought about a good name, I'll post itk:


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

I think Stumpy Shortarse would be a good name, short(tehehe), sharp and straight to the point


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

What about Thurgrim Nidslayer??All squats bear a grudge for 'nids afteral.


----------

